# Does Anyone Foster 'Project Dogs?



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

May not be the right phrase, but does anyone choose to foster only dogs who have behavioral issues that need to be ironed out before they are adopted? 

I have two right now, who were deemed as 'basket cases' by staff, but it turns out they just needed some structure. Both dogs were at the shelter for a while and were definitely a bit spoiled by staff and volunteers, which didn't help.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't foster because hubby won't let me but I work with, at the rescue, the shy ones. I love getting the ones who are afraid of people to come up and be friends.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

For a few years I only fostered shy-soft dogs that had no experience living in a home. I would bring them home, work with them around acclimating to the sounds of a home (toilet flushing, phone ringing, etc.), and socialize to the wider world. Of course, basic obedience was also worked on (and was super helpful in working through anxiety).

They were here for a minimum of eight weeks before going up for adoption, and finding the right home was often a slow process. But...it was very, very rewarding.

There was also a period when I was only fostering senior dogs. 
Sheilah


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

i have in the past... I told the rescue to give me the aggression/challenging dogs. I "fixed" one and he lives happily ever after with an elderly couple


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I used to. I don't anymore. Now I go out of my way to avoid them.

It wasn't any particular bad experience that turned me away from problem dogs -- all of mine were successfully rehabilitated, placed in good homes, and are cherished companions today; none of them was ever returned or placed in a home I wasn't 100% sure about -- but after seeing too many really nice dogs get euthanized while I was spending months on behavioral issues or trying to find just the right home for a Dog With Issues, I figured I'd do more good if I shifted my priorities. Now I just look for the best possible dogs I can find and polish up that raw potential until they shine.

Honestly I'm not sure if I'd go back to doing behavioral rehab even without the pressure of good dogs getting stuck in the pipeline. But it probably doesn't matter, I doubt that'll be a situation I'm confronted with anytime soon.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Merciel said:


> but after seeing too many really nice dogs get euthanized while I was spending months on behavioral issues or trying to find just the right home for a Dog With Issues, I figured I'd do more good if I shifted my priorities. Now I just look for the best possible dogs I can find and polish up that raw potential until they shine.


I struggle with this as well. The rescue I help at takes a mix but often times will take the hard to place dogs. I think of how many more we could save if we took the really nice ones, but at the same time I love seeing the turn around and how a once shy scared dog is now ready to face the world. Heck one of my own boys was a scared hand shy baby on the kill list. So I struggle internally while I'm 100% glad I'm not the one who makes the decisions on who gets saved and who doesn't!!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I'm kind of on the opposite end of the spectrum because I feel that at least the friendly 'easy' dogs have a chance at getting pulled by rescues or adopted by families. Hardly anybody is going to take a dog that doesn't fit into the above description. I don't think either choice is 'wrong' because a dog is getting helped either way.


----------

